# Fit issue?



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

Couple of easy questions...just can't figure them out myself...

1. My right achilles was sore the morning after I did a long ride this past Sunday. What can I do to avoid this pain in the future, adjust cleat position? Forward or backward?

2. My wrists also hurt, mainly because the I have them on the brake hoods the wrists are bent outwards most of the time and applying pressure onto them while riding. What can I adjust so I can avoid this? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

The achillies tightness is probably a combo of muscle tightening from a long ride. Over longer rides the more you ride the tighter your muscles become. And its also probably a sign of working your calf more than you're used to. 

The wrist pain is mostly a matter of riding for a long time. Its hard to avoid. Try and move around more hand position wise and mix it up a bit to try and avoid too much time at one pressure point.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks....I guess I'm on a schedule for a couple days without my bike. Hopefully that'll fix these soreness.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

simplyhankk said:


> Thanks....I guess I'm on a schedule for a couple days without my bike. Hopefully that'll fix these soreness.


No counter intuitive, the answer is to ride (dont rest too much) more actually, your tendon is just saying "hey! Im here! - if u want to continue riding thats fine, ill just get used to the work you want me to do, but if you stop and recover too much Ill just go back to the way I was before?, but its just I havent been used like this before so.." unless its severe/sudden pain thats what is going on, and if it is the latter then you want to get to a physio quick to get a recovery strength building programme for you.


----------

